# Solid Gold Dog Food



## Godfrey_Daniels (May 14, 2009)

I started feeding Solid Gold Hund-n-FlockenAdult Dog Food to my 2 dogs this week. Wow. Total Diarrhea! The male, who has never messed in his cage before, can't control his bowels. The female has loose stools, but she can control hers. Both dogs like the taste and gobble the food only to create a mess a couple hours later.

This stuff is expensive and the mess definitely isn't worth the bother. Back to Benefil.


----------



## Shea_Grimm (May 20, 2009)

"Back to Benefil (sic)"? Really? That's one of the worst foods on the market!

My guess is that the sudden switch to a quality human grade food, which is generally higher in protein, probably provoked the stomach upset. But I would keep trying, just go slow. Start out mixing the good food with the bad, and slowly decrease the bad food until you're done. Also just because one food disagrees with your pups, doesn't mean another high quality food will. Orijen, which is fish based, generally sits well with most dogs. I also like the Wellness Core line.


----------



## Patrick1 (Jun 9, 2009)

yeah once you switch dog food you r dogs stomach will get upset so you have to mix it with the old one and wait and then you can just give them the food


----------



## Marla1 (Jul 26, 2009)

Breeder for many years. Recently switch from Nutro Natural to Solid Gold Hunchen Flocken Adult food and way too many loose stools. I have waited around 1 month, but adults stools are still very loose. Close to switching again.


----------



## Swampers (Aug 30, 2009)

Soild Gold is great food.
If your dog has been eating corn and crap and you suddenly switch to holistic food without a slow transition, you're going to get loose stools. Start slow and chances are your pup will do fine.


----------



## Breanna (Nov 7, 2009)

Yes, I will have to fully agree. If you change your dogs food just like that, then your dog will most likely do so. It is VERY BAD for your dog!!! But, Keep up the good work! Don't give up!!


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

While I'm in agreement with most comments on this posts. I have to add my 2 cents, all dogs just don't do well on the same food. For some dogs this food might not be nutritionally sufficient as it would be for another. While I try to switch my dogs feed over about the course of 5-7 days, I've often wondered how come when switching dog food you have to go slow or otherwise it'll upset the dogs digestive tract, when I wild dog can eat a free range of meats on any given day without this problem?


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Godfrey Daniels, YOU CAN'T FEED YOUR DOG ANYTHING WORSE THAN benifel. I would bet you just feed him a full bowel without and easy transition !!!

When it comes to dog foods some dogs don't do good on certain foods. My GSP can not eat Merrick puppy plate(diarrhea), but it is a great food and I still highly recommend it, but their is something in it that doesn't agree with my dog.

Antonio, We feed them dog foods with totally different ingredients and some ingredients they would never eat in the wild. Check it out. In the wild they would eat nothing but meat and a few berries or such. When you are looking at the ingedients of a dog food ask yourself this question about every individual ingredient,,, "would a wild dog have eaten this" ?... Go to this site and check out the 6 and 5 star foods you will understand about foods quickly. The reviewer is awesome (as is the one here) and I rarely disagree with them. They really like Orijen Red and I have to agree and I believe it is the best kibble food you can buy today. It has 10 different kinds of meat and WHOLE EGGS. To bad it is for Adult dogs only. Great stuff. Very spendy and I will mix it with another kind when my dog gets old enough.

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/


----------



## Michelle4 (Jan 22, 2010)

About 8 weeks ago I transitioned my 8 month old Amstaff pup to Solid Gold Hundchen Flocken (Lamb version). While she loved it, she developed terrible gas, so we decided to try a different protein source to see if that would help and switched to the Solid Gold Wolfcub (protein source is bison and fish). Unfortunately, the gas has continued horribly, and her stools have become very loose to where she is now waking me up at 3am to go out. She has also become very itchy, ears are red inside and she seems to be kind of frustrated. I am thinking she may be allergic to something in the food and want to switch foods, but am unsure of what I should try. Thinking maybe Blue Wilderness or Wellness Core since they are grain free, but I don't know if that may be too much protein for her. Any comments or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Fay1 (Jan 27, 2010)

To Michelle it sounds like an allergic reaction to me try feeding Natural Balance Venison or duck. It is specifically designed for dogs with food allergies. All of my dogs have food allergies and one has diabetes and the youngest had epilepsy, the lab just has the allergies. We feed the venison to all of our dogs and they are doing wonderful. Also once we switched the lab over her gas stopped, and let me tell you she could clear a room. Try it out and when you do make sure none of her treats have any wheat, corn, soy, or chicken. My epileptic is allergic to chicken and it is the most common meat allergy in dogs. If you have anymore questions you can E-Mail me at [email protected]


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Another thought is California Natural. It comes in lamb or chicken. It only has two ingredients and packed full of vitys and minerals. Good luck


----------



## Julie2 (Feb 1, 2010)

I feed my dogs a mix of homemade food (duck, venison, rice, and veggies all cooked into a stew) and crappy store brand kibble. I am looking for a better kibble but I free feed from a feeder. Is there a good kibble I could do this with and not have problems? I see many of these foods are fed in smaller quantities but my dogs eat whatever they want. I really need to keep free feeding because of my crazy schedule. Also price is a issue so it needs to be somewhat reasonably priced. Thanks


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Here is a list of dog foods that I think are very good and I would have no problem feeding these to my dog. I recently took Natural Balance off my list because they changed thier recipe and now they have potatos or grain as the main ingredient. it's to bad because it used to be a good food. They are in no order.
Good 

Artemis
Blue Wilderness*
Go
Horizon
Evo*****
Innova***
Instrinct****
Orijen*************
Taste of the Wild***
Wellness*
Acana***
Fromm**
Merrick
Canidae
Evanders
Earthborn
Natrures Logic
Natures Variety
Solid Gold
Pinnacle
Timberwolf
Blue Buffalo**
Halo
California Natural****


----------



## Julie2 (Feb 1, 2010)

Jess,
Would you feel comfortable free feeding these foods?


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

My dog is a pig, I feed him twice a day and a set amount or he would weigh 700 pounds in a week. lol


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Hey Fay, Natural Balance just changed thier recipe and now the 1st ingredient is potato or a grain. Bad news because I used to recomend it, but I won't anymore. Look the 1st, 3rd and 6th ingredient, it is potato, pretty sad if you ask me. Dogs get nothing out of a potato. The Venison isn't really number No.2 it is more like No.7 and it is used only to spice up the taste.


Sweet Potatoes, Venison, Potato Protein, Canola Oil, Dicalcium Phosphate, Potato Fiber, Flaxseed, Natural Flavor, Calcium Carbonate, Sodium Chloride, Choline Chloride, Taurine, Natural Mixed Tocopherols, Vitamin E Supplement, Iron Proteinate, Zinc Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Potassium Iodide, Thiamine Mononitrate (Vitamin B-1), Manganese Proteinate, Manganous Oxide, Ascorbic Acid, Vitamin A Supplement, Biotin, Calcium Pantothenate, Manganese Sulfate, Sodium Selenite, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B-6), Vitamin B-12 Supplement, Riboflavin (Vitamin B-2), Vitamin D-3 Supplement, Folic Acid.


----------



## Julie2 (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm going to quit free feeding from a feeder. I think I am going to try Blue Buffalo because it looks like it the only one I can buy at Tractor Supply.


----------



## Julie2 (Feb 1, 2010)

What about Healthwise made by Natura?


----------



## Gisela (Feb 9, 2010)

I have allways feed Solig Gold Hundeflocken my female Doberman ist now 11 years old sche looks like five runs and plays the same for any body out there. Solid Gold ist by far the better dig food out there


----------



## Gisela (Feb 9, 2010)

I have allways feed Solid Gold Hundeflocken my female Doberman ist now 11 years old she looks like five runs and plays the same for any body Solid Gold ist by far the better dog food out there


----------



## Rawfeederr1 (Nov 28, 2009)

I think Solid Gold is an excellent dog food with top quality ingredients.

If you switch from corn-crap to something with high quality ingredients without transitioning correctly, of course you will get loose stools.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I agree Solid Gold is a good dog food. Now if ya wanna see some aweful dog foods just look at this list of crap. These are the bottom of the barrel as far as dog food goes.

Anything Purnia
Anything Royal Canin
Anything Old Roy
Anythind Abady
Anything Beneful
Anything Science Diet or Hills
Anything lams
Anything Bil Jack
Anything Cesar Milan
Anything Eukanuba
Anything Exclusive
Anything PEDIGREE
Anything Advance
Alpo
Arion
Beta
Friskies


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

I think that anything that is made by Diamond Pet Foods (solid gold) is just better crap. Sure the ingredients look good, but where were they sourced from? It has a high price so that must mean it's good too, right? How about the shiny bag?


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

OK, guys I did a little homework and got some prices today. Here is what I found and these are all adult foods and all the largest bags, got a little lazy on exact size of the bags and the prices are crazy different basic supply and demand I guess

California Natural Lamb 46.00
California Natural Chicken 41.00
Solid Gold barking at the moon 64.00 Huh
Healthwise lamb 44.00
Healthwise Chiken 35.00
Innova L.B.D. 59.00
Acana Wild 49.00
Acana Grass 61.00
Orijen all but red 57.00
Merrick Cowboy 55.00
Turd 57.00
Instinct chicken 47.00
Instinct Rabbit 54.00
Instinct Duck 54.00
Wellness core was over 60.00
No Fromm


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

The rest of Solid Gold were all mid 50's and some like Pinnacle, Paul Newman and couple others I just don't think that much of. They were all mid 50's also. Hummmmm gonna have to take a long look at Healthwise, the price is just so good.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Oh TOTW wetland was 44
Evo red meat 65 wow
Evo Large bites 54


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Hey Eric I bought a bag of Natures Variety Rabbit Formula, Raw Frozen Diet. More for a treat than anything else, I could never afford this as his main food. But I think twice a day one medallion with each meal.

http://www.naturesvariety.com/raw_products_rabbit


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

Wasn't there a recent recall on those medallions?


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I did not know about it, but yes I just saw it on their website it was a voluntarily recall. I thought salmonelia couldn't hurt dogs? I guess I thought wrong again. Here it is


Nature’s Variety has received new test results from an outside facility that indicate that Chicken Formula Raw Frozen Diet with the "Best If Used By" date of 10/29/10 and Chicken Formula Raw Frozen Diet with the "Best If Used By" date of 11/9/10 may be contaminated with Salmonella.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi Jess - One question- Where did you get those prices? A pet store or the net? Thanks for the info.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I got those from the pet store I go to. Now, I am sure if I shopped I could get some a little cheaper. But I doubt I could with Orijen and I noticed they were low on Acana products. It looks to me like Orijen went up a buck or 2. Evo red meat, Core and Solid gold all surprised me with how high they were. Some others did too, but I just walked by them. No Fromm at all and only 2 bags of Merrick, total(large bags).

Like I say if I shopped more I could most likely find them cheaper, but then I would have to go 15-20 miles and then no promises. 

I put these up to compare in different areas/regions. I am from North of Seattle about 25 miles in a little town called Edmonds.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Their are a couple of independently owned pet stores and feed supply stores in my area.I'm going to start shopping around for prices and also the store I have been using doesn't carry Acana-I've wanted to try it-to add some variety-she really loves her Merrick too-It was kind of funny the other day when I asked if they had Orijen or Acana-the dude said he never heard of them.lol


----------



## Eddie1 (Apr 11, 2010)

We adopted two new puppies a month ago, when we first got them they were very itchy and had bad gas. The person we adopted from said that their diet consisted of Science Diet and IAMS. So we started them on Since Diet not knowing what we know now about ingredients, luckily it was a small bag. So after some research we decided we were going to try Welness, but after a visit to our local pet store that advertised that they sold Welness but didn't, persuaded us to buy Royal Canin(A small bag also). After some more research we decided Royal Canin is not what we wanted for our dogs. So we found that our local health food store carried some of the top dog food brands, aka Innova so we put them on small bag of that. Phew this is getting long,LOL. Ok, Innova is only carried in small bags at the health food store, so we picked up a medium sized bag of Solid Gold Hundchen Flock and now where on our second bag. All in all they still have bad gas and still itch but I am hopping that with a new Tea Tree shampoo that I ordered will help with that.

Hope this helps some one. Good luck and Good smells.


----------



## Ana (May 25, 2010)

I just wanted to add a short note because there is some important information missing. Many cheaper dog foods put stool hardeners in their food. Beet root is a very popular choice of many companies. It doesn't have much other value to your pet. 
While no dog food is perfect for every dog, there is still a vast difference between a healthy high protein food and something like Beneful which is primarily corn. FYI - corn is a leading source of dogs' skin, ear and eye allergies. It can cause general itchiness to hair loss. 
To help with gas try giving your dog plain (not vanilla) yogurt. It isn't an instant fix but it will help reduce the gas issues.


----------



## Sharon (May 28, 2010)

I have two 5 month old dogs. A lab and a lab/newfoundland mix. I got them both from a rescue and they were both on Science Diet. I wanted to switch them to a better food so I went to my local farm/feed suppley and they recommended Diamond Natural. My dogs have been on it for 2 months and have had really soft stools and lots of itching. And their coats just don't seem as soft or shiny as they should be. They are up to date on their shots, worming and flea medication. I also took 2 weeks to switch them over. I went to a "natural dog food" store today and am now starting them to Solid Gold. I'm really hoping this helps.


----------



## Chavez (Mar 18, 2010)

What was I thinking? I picked up two sample packs of Solid Gold Millennium yesterday. Then proceeded to feed them to my dogs, poor guys had Diarrhea all night. Yes I know it was my fault for not introducing the food slowly. But that got me thinking as too what good are sample packs for? Samples are not enough food to notice any change in your dog, only maybe too see if your dog will eat it.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

You said it correctly at the end.....sample packs are to see if your dog will even eat it. It will take 3 to 5 weeks to actually notice changes in your dog and 4 to 6 months to really see the difference (both good and bad) a food can make.

Now, since we are on the topic of Solid Gold.....i don't think this is bad dog food at all, I just think if you are willing to spend the money on Solid Gold, there is better kibble for the money.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Find some raw fresh beets NOT CANNED and blend or cheese grate it very fine, about half a normal size slice 3/8 of an inch (tablespoon+ for large dogs). It well help stop the Diarrhea...


----------



## Chavez (Mar 18, 2010)

Jess,

Do you think it's going to take a while to get rid of the Diarrhea? They did still have it early this afternoon.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

you can also use a spoonful of canned pumpkin for diarrhea


----------



## Deb1 (Aug 2, 2009)

Jess I think it is time you share your background with everyone since you are such an expert on dog food you must have several degrees in Animal nutrition? or a related field.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Dee-what degrees do you have??? Jess adds a lot to this site,he really cares about dogs and helping people choose a good brand of food that fits their dogs needs.Also he helps people with other dog related questions.What are YOU adding to this site?? It seems NOTHING but a snotty attitude...


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Dee, I have no degree in animal nutrition, but what I do have is a love for dogs beyond anything you can imagine. I lost my last dog because of the dog food I feed him and believe me when you feel as guilty as I did/do it lights a HUGE fire in you. I have done more reading than you can ever believe. I talk to and about dog food every day to someone, I probably learn more from that than any other way. It really is pretty simple to figure out a good dog food from bad one. I have also stated many times here that I am no expert on dog food just someone who does a ton of research!!!!!!


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

And Dee just what do you think about my lists ?? Do you have a kibble in mind that is a National delivered dog food that rates higher or I have overlooked ?? I am all ears !! Maybe Blue Buffalo ??

The A list
1.	Orijen
2.	Evo
3.	Wellness Core
4.	Instinct
5.	Go, Grain free only.
6.	Acana, Harvest, Pacifica & Grassland only.
7.	Innova
8.	Blue Wilderness
9.	Taste of the Wild, wetlands & prairie only, Grain free
10.	Artemis
11.	Fromm
Good quality for a low price

1. TOTW
2. California Natural
3. Health Wise
4. Kirkland, Costco

The B list
1. California Natural
2. Now, Grain free. 
3. GO, free indurance,chicken,salmon only
4. Merrick
4. Evangers
5. Timberwolf
6. Wellness
7. Solid Gold
8. Canidae
9. Health Wise
10. Karma
11. Horizon Legacy
12. Nature’s Logic


----------



## Carly_Enlund (Aug 22, 2010)

I have had my small dog on Solid Gold for 7 yrs. In the last few mounts he has had soft stools and more stools. He also has started to weez and his healty coat is not looking like it did. I took him to the vet and he is a very healthy dog. His vet couldn't find any health problem like respatory or intestanal. He wondered if Solid Gold may have change there food to a lesser qulity. I'm going to try something diffrent. I'm reserching dog foods now.


----------



## Susan5 (Aug 28, 2010)

Just an FYI on what may be happening with doggie diarrhea. In humans, sometimes the good and bad bacteria is out of balance in the gut and some people try probiotics. Initially when they start the probiotics they may get diarrhea or constipation as the gut bacterias get back in balance. They can also experience flu like symmptoms. I am not sure if this is what may be happening in dogs if fed a new good quality food with probiotics in it. In humans, the diarrhea and constipation can take a few days to work out.


----------



## Babs1 (Sep 19, 2010)

Loose stools...for 10 months I have been searching for a food that does not cause our boxer to have loose stools. Rx Purina EN seemed to be the only food that worked, but I was determined to find a better quality food. I did not feel that the Rx food was the right long term solution. I was hoping to find a grain free formula, but her digestive system was not cooperating. I sought advice from nutrionists at the food manufacturers to assist me in finding the correct formula. Each food transition was done very slowly and by the time the mix became 75% new food the loose stools reappeared. Then it would be back to 100% Rx food for several weeks. 

A month ago, the nutrionist at Solid Gold suggested the MMillennia formula. I am happy to say that our boxer has gone beyond the 75% MMillenia mix without loose stools! Also, boxers have the tendency to have gas. Thus far, she has not had a gas problem.

My advice to others...just because a particular premium brand food is recommended by others or is great for one of your other dogs, it may not be the formula for all of current your dogs. Be patient, transition them slowly, be on the lookout for food allergies, and be prepared to try different foods until you find the right formula. Cost may be a concern for some. However, cheap food = poor nutrition & more vet bills.


----------



## Darlene1 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hello all, I have a collie mix who thrived on regular purina for most of his life until they changed the formula and then it didnt agree with him. I have a groomer who sells Wellness and because the collie mix has three coats I was constantly cleaning up hair. After 2 mths on the super 5 mix I only have to clean floors 2x a day with very little fur. 4 mths ago I got a maltese. After a visit to the vet found out he is allergic to all poultry so tried wellness lamb (the collie mix is allergic to fish bad farts) well after only a few weeks the maltese had bad farts on the lamb. I tried Natural Balance Bison/Sweet Pot but after hearing about recall decided not to use. Today I bought Solid Gold Bison little bits which can be fed to both dogs. So far so good and also the only time I had a problem with loose stools was when I first switched collie mix from Purina even though I mixed it with wellness. I also have 2 cats on wellness and recently their stools have been loose so I think they have changed formula. I am trying chickensoupforthecatloverssoul lol what a long name. thank you all for the great info here on this site. animals rule


----------



## alex4 (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi, i have a 2 yr old shih tzu, he has always been a picky eater but recently i found out he has allergies and not with his bad appetite and his allergies I don't know what to feed him...I am a vegan and I don't eat meat or cook meat and I would be very scared to cook for him only because I would have no idea what i am making, and would have no way of tasting the food ...I've been looking online to see which dog food brands are the best for dogs with allergies..i don't know exactly what he is allergic too but i am trying to stay away from anything and everything dairy, grains, poultry, beef, eggs...which most dog food contain at least 1 or more of these ingredients..does anyone know what would be the best brand of dog food with the least amount of allergy causing ingredients? 

if anyone has a shih tzu with itchy pause and who vomits bile (sensitive stomach) please let me know what you feed him!!! 

I am thinking of trying Solid Gold Wolf King Adult Dog Food and maybe Wellness Wet Dog Food but he hates wellness i literally have to feed him by hand or else he wont eat it! PLEASE HELP, what other options do I have???


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

You need to forget what applies to humans AND YOUR DOG NEEDS MEAT, people don't. What you need to stay away from is CORN, WHEAT, SOY and other crap like that. I doubt he has and issues with beef, poultry or eggs maybe milk or cheese. You need to rethink your thinking about the meat thing, with your dog. Geez, the teeth should be a big clue. If I were you I would take a look at First mate or California Natural, I used to feed Ca. Natural but since P & G took over he has had bad poo with Ca Natural. Go and Now are other pretty clean dog foods.

The A list
1. Orijen
2.	Acana, Harvest, pacifica & grassland Only.
3.	Horizon Legacy
4.	Taste of the Wild, wetlands & prairie, ONLY.
5.	Wellness Core
6.	Blue Wilderness
7.	GO, grain free and Endurance Only.
8.	Acana, the rest of Acana products.
9.	Fromm, 4 star.
10.	Merrick, before grain Only.
11.	Artemis
12.	Merrick

The B list

1. GO
3. Evangers
4. Timberwolf
5. Instinct
6. Wellness
6. Now, Grain free. 
7. Solid Gold
8. Precise Holistic Complete, ONLY
9. Canidae, Grain Free ALS, ONLY
10. Natures Logic
11. First Mate
12. Kirkland or Natural Domain, Costco!
12. Now, the rest.
13. Evo


----------



## Sally2 (Nov 9, 2010)

We have been feeding our 3 dogs Solid Gold Hunden Flocken for about 5 years. They still love it and look forward to dinner (used to feed IAMS). Our 2 13-year old ladies are like puppies, where before I think they were being poisoned. When we first started feeding Solid Gold they had an occasional soft stool, now all the time, with accidents. I think Solid Gold has changed something in their production, so it is time to try another brand. Has anyone had problems with Taste of the Wild diets?


----------



## Maggie's_Mom (Dec 27, 2010)

We fed our small dog Solid Gold Wee Bits for a few months and she virtually stopped eating. We like the idea of feeding her a holistic healthy food, so we tried the lamb recipe and she still won't eat it. She gobbles up other dogs' food, but won't touch Solid Gold. Any ideas on why she won't eat or other brands to try?


----------



## Alpha_Dog (Jan 5, 2011)

First off, Maggie's Mom -- some dogs just have strong preferences for their meats. A friend of mine has two who do not care for lamb and one other meat and will turn their noses up at anything with those meats in it. Mine are not particularly fussy, but then they also have the added incentive of a large Shep-Dobe cross who will Hoover up anything they leave or that he even thinks they might leave! (And he's fasssst!) You might see if the store has any of the sample size packs. That way you can trial the different formulas as a treat to see if your baby says no thanks instead of investing in a bag of it. 

We put our dogs on Solid Gold Hunden and Hundchen Flocken about 7-8 years ago because our Springer Spaniel had recurrent ear infections. Every time the treatment ran out, back it came. This was true on any other food we tried, and I am talking high quality foods, not junk. We tried a bunch! Finally, our favorite pet store owner, groomer, and breeder in MD suggested Solid Gold. What a relief! The ear infections cleared up with SG, they loved it, and their coats were so soft, we kept them all on it. Now she gets an occasional infection if she gets her ears wet or something, but NOTHING like before. They do not hurt her now, whereas before you could not touch her ears without her freaking out and yelling to high heaven. She also gets what we call "a case of Spaniel tummy" if too many other things are introduced into her meals, so we keep it pretty limited to the SG with the odd bit of veg or fruit. I make our own dog treats for them. 

As we tend to larger dogs, the Spaniel being the smallest at about 40-45lbs, I was very impressed with the history of how the owner came up with Solid Gold as a way to help her Great Danes live as long as those in Germany, where she got her breeding stock. (Check the site for exact story -- this is from memory!) I was also reassured by the fact that they are very forthcoming about sourcing of ingredients and were in no way affected by all those recalls. I won't feed any product from a company that was involved because I do not trust them not to cut corners somewhere else! 

The dogs all still love SG and are doing well. Our oldest is now 17, which is excellent, especially as she is a large sized dog who topped out at about 88lbs. She enjoyed it for many years, but when munching kibble got too hard on her, we switched to making her roasted chicken, doggie meatloaf, or turkey, all of which she loves and does well on. The others all get SG as does our very velvety cat. 

We also give our pups Fresh Factors supplement from Springtime, Inc., and they do great on them. We've been impressed with their products and used them for about 11 years. The Fresh Factors gave my parents about an extra 4 years with their rescued white shepherd after the vet had said she might need to be put down for pain issues. She had been badly beaten before they got her, and we think she probably had some arthritis issues come early because of the damage done. The FF did so well for her that when the vet saw her again, she said whatever they were doing KEEP doing it! This meant four more years of walks, pats, wags, and love for a very sweet pup. She died at about 11, peacefully in her sleep. 

Sorry for the book. Hope that info helps. Basically, I think you have to find the best quality food you can afford that your dog enjoys, and that is largely trial and error. (Maybe if you called companies to ask for small sample bags, even for a small fee??)

Best of luck!


----------



## Elle (Jan 25, 2011)

When we adopted our babies (we have 5 - a Shepherd, Husky, Pit, Boxer, and a Lab), we started all of them on Solid Gold. They all love it! And it's nutritionally a great product. They all have amazing coats and not a single health problem. It is expensive, but we'd require the best for ourselves. So why not for our pets?


----------



## julie10 (Feb 4, 2011)

I just switched my 4 dogs (3 cocker spaniels and a husky/shepherd mix) to Solid Gold Hunden Flockn mainly for skin issues. The 2 with the skin issues have done wonderfully and the itching has subsided. Hot spot is clearing up on my husky. Unfortunately one of the cockers (who was doing fine on Purina One) is having terrible, constant gas. She seems miserable. Am debating on whether to take her back to the Purina One or try another natural food. So expensive to feed 4 dogs natural food anyway, but having to buy 2 different types is crazy. Any ideas? 
Should I give her some more time, something I can add to the food for her comfort? I am lost.

Thanks


----------



## The Expert (Jan 25, 2012)

I would suggest Royal Canins, Cocker Spaniel diet. 
By the sounds of it your poor little girl is having digestibility problems, when a company does not account for the denaturation (degrades the protein to a unusable form) process of an extruded kibble, you get alot of crap protein. So when the guaranteed analysis says 25% protein your dog is really getting 9% and the bacteria are doing the rest. This is not good, this causes the gas, and very smelly poo, because the protein is being fermented in the colon as opposed to digested in the small intestine. This is a common problem with natural diets they promote healthy ingredients, however, do not do the research on ensuring these diets are giving EVERYTHING that is needed by the pet. Basically you are paying them alot of money for these supposed healthier ingredients when the diet is giving less than a grocery store diet would. Plus this company has had MANY issues with the FDA for placing ingredients in their diets which have had NO research done to prove they either work or are not toxic. Many compounds alone may be toxic, but together with another product DO become toxic. I would NEVER feed this to my pet!!!! If you seriously want to know if the company is good look to see what research they are doing!


----------



## bentley1 (May 1, 2012)

my puppy's coat was vibrant and shiny until i fed him solid gold. he refused to eat it and everytime he did he had a loose stool, even though i slowly introduced him to the brand. after a few weeks of puttin him on this kibble, his coat became very dry and rough. i switched him over to origen puppy food and he loved it, his coat became very shiny and silky and his weight recovered back to normal. never again am i trying solid gold and i would never recomend it to anyone else due to MY own experience


----------



## Greg7 (Sep 13, 2012)

What everone needs to realize is every dog is different what works for one doesn't work for all pick a food that has a decent rating u have to find what works best for your dog i bought a bulldog from a breeder who fed them all during they did fine not that i would choose that we switched to blue when we brought her home she did ok but didn't care for it we switched her to SG she loves it less gas and really good stools so do you research try something until your dog likes it and does well


----------



## Greg7 (Sep 13, 2012)

My last post was supposed to say the breeder fed them purina and the did good


----------



## cheryl_ralston (Jan 11, 2017)

What you people don't know is, the people that started making solid gold was for their Great Danes.they are prone to the condition, when the stomach turns or twists,it's deadly if you don't get them to a vet right away.Anyway I was living with a girl that had a Great Dane, and thats exactly what happened,the vet told us about this lady that lived close by,that was making her own dog food,to prevent that from happening.It's caused from food swelling from water in the stomach.So we went to the ladys house,and started buying it from her,in brown paper bags,,,the ones you used to get your groceries in.That was in the early 80's,in Santee, California.I now have an Anitoilian Sheperd,they are seseptible to the same thing,and I'm still buying the the same Solid Gold.I can't say enough about this dog food.I just wish it was cheeper.I'd like to buy a years supply!!!!!! I wonder if that lady remembers me?


----------

